# Paratyphoid ??



## Irish_mat (Dec 22, 2007)

I started of with show pigeons about two years ago i never had any problems with paratyhoid or any sickness then i started to get racing pigeon from people mix in with the show birds then things started to go wrong all show bird started to die one a day i lost all my young show tipplers and a few show racers and older show tipplers so i got rid of all my show birds now i have only got racing pigeons its my first year but now im having problems with them one pigeon the other day it head was all over the place twisting and turning then it died their is a few cocks humpy and a few hens light i have the cocks and hens in different sheds im going to pair them up in a few weeks what should i do and where do i get selbac im from belfast.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if by "selbac" you mean what we call "Sal-Bac," but if so, that is a vaccine, and you can not use a vaccine if your birds are already infected, it will not treat them for it. They must be treated with an appropriate antibiotic. Unfortunately, the treatment for paratyphoid takes longer than most antibiotic therapies and I don't think it would be wise to 'pair them up' for breeding under these circumstances, when they are all showing signs of illness, until they are treated and recovered. 

Can you get Chevita GmbH medications where you are? They're from Bavaria but their website says their drugs are widely available...they recommend "chloramphenicol-N" and/or "ampicillin-t" for paratyphoid. I just don't know what's available in Ireland...in the US one popular pigeon supplier (Foy's) lists these options for use in treatment of this disease: 
* Baytril
* Mediprim
* Foy's Amoxicillin
* Salm-A-Bloc
* Sulmet (Sulfamethazine)
* Foy's 4 in 1
* Divet Tablets
* Sulfamethoxazole-Trimethoprim
* ESB3
* Enroxil
* Aueromycin
* Gentamicina
* Save It
* Vetisulid
* Loft Dressing
* Aueromycin / Sulmet
* Neotet Plus
* Furazolidon+
* Albon (Sulfadimthoxine 12.5%)
* Foy's Trimethoprim/Sulfa
* Liquamycin Injectable
Maybe there is something in that list you can find locally. OK, not the "Foy's" stuff, but the common drugs listed might be found locally, like baytril, enrofloxin, sulmet, albon, trimethaprim/sulfa, aureomycin, amoxycillin... 

Hopefully someone else from your area will see your post and reply. Can you edit the post to include the word "Belfast" in the title, that might help?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm not very familiar with Paratyphoid, but I hope everything works out for you and your pigeons.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It occured to me later that i never asked if you are sure that's what they have...?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, with those diverse symptoms in a loft situation, that's the kind of thing you'd expect. How many birds are we talking about? You'd want to concentrate on finding the Baytril, which goes by many names like "Enrofloxacin" or some version of that (it's spelled differently in different languages) and you're probably going to need a fair amount of it. If you know a chemist real well, you might be able to get Ciprofloxacin, which is the human equivalent. Breaking it up and dosing them is going to be something that you're going to have to be careful about and we can't give you too much advice about that until you acquire some and then post back here. There are many formulations of either drug as well as different sized capsules, pills and sometimes liquid solutions. You'd be shooting for giving them about 15 milligrams per kilogram of bird, orally, twice daily. You can double the first dose as a loading dose.

Pidgey


----------

